# will steroids help my 100m time, you tell me...



## chung (Nov 10, 2005)

hi,

I have had a conversation with a friend that has led me to believe that there is a significant amount of advantage to be gained by using a steroid of somesort, to improve my 100m time. i will remain nameless for obvious reasons, but i will say, i am 20 years of age, have a 100m pb of 10.44, a 200m pb of 21.55, and a 60m pb of 6.69. I am 6 ft 1, and currently weigh 74 kgs. i can leg press around 400 kilos, which surprises alot of my personal friends who say that if i were to take a "cycle"...that i would push much more. my bench pb is only 75kgs at 2 reps. i am what you would call a "lanky" athlete.

So, the question is out there for anyone willing to help. Can i improve my 100-200m time with steroids, how much improvement is realistic, How much weight will i gain, and will the weight that i will have gained, be as useful to me as it is now; i.e power to weight ratio.

If any other infor is required, just pm.

thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will increase your times this is why AAS are on the IOC banned substance list as they give an unfair advantage.

AAS will build muscle what type of building is down to the type of training you do...

alot of Athletes are using GH as this is harder to detect than AAS


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

As above mate. Some gear might be better suited to your needs though.

Predator


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Chung... a fellow sprinter I see, we're a rare breed on this site!

If you're running 10.44 clean, there is a lot of room for improvement, if you were to turn to AAS. I improved my personal best in the 100 by 0.30 in one year, which is proof that the stuff works very much to your advantage in sprinting.

The idea is to get as strong as possible with as little weight gain as you can manage. You are going for power here.... explosiveness.... not heavy muscle mass. At 6'1, you're going to want to be in and around the 85 KG mark, give or take. I would guess that to be about the average for your height. That said, you're going to want to use AAS that promotes quality strength/power gains, to remain at your preferred weight. What has worked well for me in the past is the Test Propionate/Winstrol combination, which will harden you up nice, minimize water-gains, and promote decent strength gains with proper diet. As a first time AAS user, I think that might be your best course of action, given that you don't know how your body might respond to AAS. I am beginning a course of Trenbolone and Test Propionate in the next few weeks (Tren being a fairly potent, more advanced/serious substance), which I am hoping will take me to a new level on the track (after several courses) mainly because of the high quality strength gains that Tren promotes. I'll have to wait and see though, it's definitely worth a try.

As a beginner, it wouldn't hurt to try ANAVAR, which is a drug with very little, if any, side effects, and pretty decent strength gains. This is somehthing I would recommend to any first time user, sinply because things like gyno will not appear, and there is no need to run PCT (post-cycle therapy) after use. I've made some very decent gains using only ANAVAR (by itself), which attests to it's effectiveness. The only problem with VAR is the price, which can really hit your wallet hard.

Good luck lad, any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

I would not recommend not runnning PCT after Anavar use it still affects your own test prodcution... THis below was taken from another site!

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

Cycle #1

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12

Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle

The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of omega fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time.


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

I wouldnt be too keen on running Winstrol aswel as this can weaken your tendens ... ! dont think u want this as a sprinter !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have seen this post on Var before if i remember correctly it is based on the opinion of the writer.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

The real question is should you use steroids to improve your times.

It's cheating, it's a low thing to do and it degrades the sport.

Using drugs in competitive athletic sports ruins them - it becomes less about human achievmant and more about who's got the best chemist working behind the scenes.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> The real question is should you use steroids to improve your times.
> 
> It's cheating, it's a low thing to do and it degrades the sport.
> 
> Using drugs in competitive athletic sports ruins them - it becomes less about human achievmant and more about who's got the best chemist working behind the scenes.


I disagree mate if it wasnt for the use of AAS then you wouldnt have seen hardly any of the great performances you probably have seen in the past 20-25 years especially world records etc.

Its a part of the sport now. It doesnt take away any of the human achievmant imo as they still have to put in the hard work whether using something or not.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> The real question is should you use steroids to improve your times.
> 
> It's cheating, it's a low thing to do and it degrades the sport.
> 
> Using drugs in competitive athletic sports ruins them - it becomes less about human achievmant and more about who's got the best chemist working behind the scenes.


BUMP, I think it is wrong.

Sprint star if you cheat in this way how are you a 'Star'? Persuading fellow athletes to be a cheat like you is wrong and bad for your sport.

Also I don't think you should be openly asking ppl to PM you for source info....

Chung if you feel you need to take AAS or GH then make sure that you have tried everything else first and that your diet and workout are at there peak before you even consider drugs, they are there IMO to help you push on from your natural peak not as a quick fix. Think about it....do you really need them and would you wanna be really happy in the fact that you cheated to win?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Sprint star if you cheat in this way how are you a 'Star'? Persuading fellow athletes to be a cheat like you is wrong and bad for your sport.


Mate you say that like most of the top guys dont use lol. Come on i would bet my house on the fact that 99.9% of the worlds best athletes use something they shouldnt to get the extra edge. Are they then not stars?

People say cheat like someone with no talent or desire to succeed can just do a bit of gear and be the b0llox. You still have to put all the work in ie training, diet etc etc gear just gives you the extra edge.

Now if no other athletes or sports people took anything then i would say its wrong for people to do so because its cheating but most of them do.

If you want to make sport your career and earn good money doing it whats the point of competing week in week out against people using PED when your not. The goal of a successful sports person is to win and be the very best they can.

Your point in theory may be a good one but in todays world just to be on a level playing field with your fellow competitors you have to use something else you will never be the best imo.

Maybe not a good thing to hear in an ideal world but we live in far from one of those.

IMO there should be professional and amature versions of things like athletics where the profs are allowed to do whatever it takes to win and get new records etc and the amatures should be clean and see what they can do and have there own records.

If people realy think that major sports stars in very physical sports dont use PED then they are living in a dream world imo. There is to much money to be won for people not to risk it.


----------



## LeRoy (Sep 24, 2005)

Ben jonson could'nt get under 1031 despite training his guts out on his comeback, after posting 9.79 on a softer track, he dropped under 10 almost immediately after a short cycle, but got busted and banned for life, draw your own conclusions, if a sport requires power, hello steroids!


----------



## LeRoy (Sep 24, 2005)

10.31 sorry, as opposed to 9.79, this was after with muscle memory and everything, but some juice, and he dropped under 10 again.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robdog said:


> People say cheat like someone with no talent or desire to succeed can just do a bit of gear and be the b0llox. You still have to put all the work in ie training, diet etc etc gear just gives you the extra edge.


Agreed that is why I said about only doing it once on the top of your routine/diet.

I dont agree with taking banned supps in sports but then thats my opinion, I am a bit of an old fashioned guy!

If your gonna take it and you get tested and caught then on your own head be it....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I realy feel sorry for the guys who do test positive as i feel they are made scape goats.

The women who was in charge of drug testing for British Athletics was fired not so long back the official reason being something to do with red tape where ive heard of one or two in the know that the real reason she was fired is because she actually wanted to catch the drug users lmao!!!

Its in the sports governing bodies interestes to not catch the cheats if you get me. I mean if every athlete in say the 100m sprint who actually used drugs was banned you wouldnt have an event lmao!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

It is a win at any cost mentality......the real skill is with not getting caught. I believe that loads of top atheletes do "naughty" things.......


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Truly well-spoken Robdog.... you hit it right on the button man!



robdog said:


> I disagree mate if it wasnt for the use of AAS then you wouldnt have seen hardly any of the great performances you probably have seen in the past 20-25 years especially world records etc.
> 
> Its a part of the sport now. It doesnt take away any of the human achievmant imo as they still have to put in the hard work whether using something or not.


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

:beer: Robdog, I think we share the same opinions on AAS use in competing, and throughout the athletics community. From my experience, it is simply impossible to compete cleanly with the top guns who are, as you said, 99.9% dirty. A lot of people on this post who said that AAS is somewhat tarnishing the sport are simply naive, no offence to you guys. It is a part of the sport, and will continue to be for years to come.



robdog said:


> Mate you say that like most of the top guys dont use lol. Come on i would bet my house on the fact that 99.9% of the worlds best athletes use something they shouldnt to get the extra edge. Are they then not stars?
> 
> Now if no other athletes or sports people took anything then i would say its wrong for people to do so because its cheating but most of them do.
> 
> ...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Its just one of those things thats like an open secret which everyone in the know knows about but wont openly admit. Its stupid for people to deny it happens. Like i say let the pros do what thyey have to do if the natural athletes want to compete on a level playing field let them have there own events etc would be alot better for the guys who dont want to use anything.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You guys may be right but I know two very successful athletes one a javelin thrower and the other a middle distance runner and both are at national level and both are clean and train within the rules. Now I'm not saying you are wrong and that top athletes are not on AAS or GH but if you were beaten by someone whom you know was on gear would you feel happy?

Appreciate the conflicting opinion though boys it's always good too see both sides of the coin. :beer:

Was gonna rep you aswell Robdog but the link aint workin - don't matter though you have too many anyway


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im not doubting what you say mate but how do you know 100% they dont use anything?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh and i agree if i was natural and lost to someone i knew used but i couldnt prove it i would be very disheartened to be honest thus i think my idea of a pro and natural division of sports should be allowed to level the playing field.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robdog said:


> Im not doubting what you say mate but how do you know 100% they dont use anything?


Well you cant 100% but I know when we go out they are home by 10pm and drinking coke all nite! Even when I'm 100% in to my training the lure of an ice cold beer is too much for me


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

most if not all of teh top stars are using one type of gear or another.... some of them may even not be aware of it as it can often be down to their coach.... even tennis stars use AAS these days! I've met a couple of people who are roumered to have helped out Linford Christie and Kelly Holmes... drugs in sport is a fact - the most dangerous thing is that people belive that taking them is like a magic bullet - 'so and so won that race because they were taking AAS', kids hear that and think - hey that is what I need to do to win... sign me up.. it is media crap and bulls*it - they won becuase they worked f**king hard at it... the problem is that people always want the easy path to sucess so they look for whatever they can to help them achieve it.... I hear it all the time when people talk about bodybuilders when I am at the gym.... 'did you see those freaks at the Mr O lat week' - 'yeah - well they are only that big because they take drugs, anyone can do that' - like F**k... it is just an excuse for people to put down the hard work and dedication of those guys..


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> 'did you see those freaks at the Mr O lat week' - 'yeah - well they are only that big because they take drugs, anyone can do that' - like F**k... it is just an excuse for people to put down the hard work and dedication of those guys..


That sure is the view of the majority of the population - whether it bodybuilding, 100m etc. - people think they win soley due to drug use, not the fact they were excellent atheletes to begin with, eat sleep and sh1t training and spend their whole lives dedicated to the cause......


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

The best will always be the best and if there were no drugs involved at all it would be the same guys winning...

Trouble is like it or not there are drugs in sport and the only way athletes can compete on a level playing field is to take them... sad but true

I like Robdogs idea, but there will always be a guy in the "natural" catagory who is actually taking, and as we know you cant catch em, so it kinda nackers that idea lol


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> The real question is should you use steroids to improve your times.
> 
> It's cheating, it's a low thing to do and it degrades the sport.
> 
> Using drugs in competitive athletic sports ruins them - it becomes less about human achievmant and more about who's got the best chemist working behind the scenes.


all the top international/olympic sprinters use steroids, hell most olympic althetes use them! its more about creating a level playing field, how is it fair if all of your competition is using performance enhancing substances but you are not?



> The best will always be the best and if there were no drugs involved at all it would be the same guys winning...


spot on


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

dynamo said:


> no there is three o us


Right on Dynamo. Hopefully we can help eachother out!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I know that performance enhancing drugs are rife in competitive sport. At no point have I said to the contrary. What I said is that it is wrong.

And frankly, I've seen a lot of crappy attitudes displayed here: OK, so just because AAS are used, that makes it ethically correct? It is OK to become desensitized to the issue, just because of the sheer numbers of athletes that are using them? It's there now so it should be tolerated?

What utter BS! Why don't I just tie a rocket to my back, enter the Olympics and be f*cked with it! Ultimately, if you tolerate this, the issue will only grow and grow. Who's to say that in 10 years the technology will be developed to turn a 20st couch potatoe into a worldclass runner in under 6 months? Why not - look at the radical progress in genetic modifications nd designer DNA. Would it be right to feed a guy off the street a pill, engineer him to run the 100 in under 8seconds? Well why not - it's the exact same principle as athletes using AAS now. What kind of role model is that for future generations: if you can't do something well enough, then cheat; if you can't achieve something, take it anyway.

In summary, the further an athlete must turn to chemical enhancement to win, the less it becomes about human endeavour. F*ck, just put wheels on him and be done with it.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate its not about tolerating it, it happens period and will continue no matter what the likes of me or you think.

I just feel that if for the past 20 years or more drugs have played a big big role in some sports to remove them now would make the sport less interesting and people just wouldnt watch as much imo. Instead of performances getting better they would get worse.

Sport today is big business and thus makes lots and lots of money for the people who are the best and the people associated with them so drugs will never be out of sport unless they do something like i suggested in a previous post have pro and amature then people not wanting to use would be on a level playing field.

I still personaly dont see the big deal with it as imo the fastest person in the world on drugs would be the the fastest person in the world off them competing on a level playing field, so the best would still be the best if everyone was natural imo. Its not about having the best chemist because all the major sporting nations have access to everything it still boils down to whos the most talented and who is willing to push themselves the hardest who wins imo. Its still the individual thats doing the work.

Ethically speaking you may have a point but only if everyone is 100% natural which is never going to happen.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Some excellent points on both sides of the coin.......this level playing field thing - isn't the playing field level anyway in the professional game? everyone has access to gear......probably everyone of them uses......


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

mark said:


> Some excellent points on both sides of the coin.......this level playing field thing - isn't the playing field level anyway in the professional game? everyone has access to gear......probably everyone of them uses......


LOL yes mate i suppose it is but my point is that alot of people go on about this cheating thing well i still say the best would be the best if everyone took drugs which they do and if everyone didnt take drugs the same people would still be the best.

This idea of cheating makes me think that some people feel that literaly anyone without any talent can take drugs and compete with the best which is total b0llox.

I do feel however that there should be amature/natural divisions of each sport as we have in bodybuilding where people who dont want to use anything can compete against like minded people but as with bodybuilding all the publicity and money would be with the biggest guys and in athletics it would go to the people running the fastest times in history etc. I mean how much money has Coleman got compared to the best Natural bodybuilder???

Its one of them where people are always against drugs in sport until there team/competitor is loosing lmao.

Timmy made some valid points about morals and ethics but we dont live in a moralistic or ethical world and there nothing we can do about it im afraid. Money rules the roost and people with money make the decisions. Not perhaps the way it should be but the way it is and always has been and until the mega money is out of sports people will always push the boundries.

Its almost got to the point imo where the only way to stop people wanting to use anyting is to take the money out of the sport. I mean some of the richest people on the planet are sports people so its not supprising they take things with the pressures and demands placed upon them. We the public demand that they be the very best they can and push the drug issue aside and pretend it doesnt go on.

I know now in the big athletics events for instance you get 50 grand everytime you break a world record. Also they have the Golden League which is 7-8 meets i think and if you win all your chosen events for the whole lot you get a million. No wonder people take the risks.

At the end of the day gear makes people bigger, faster, stronger and more durable and capable of recovery so why shouldnt an athlete use it??? Its not preforming for them its just helping a little!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

robdog said:


> LOL yes mate i suppose it is but my point is that alot of people go on about this cheating thing well i still say the best would be the best if everyone took drugs which they do and if everyone didnt take drugs the same people would still be the best.
> 
> This idea of cheating makes me think that some people feel that literaly anyone without any talent can take drugs and compete with the best which is total b0llox.
> 
> ...


Articulate, logical, concise and true.


----------



## chung (Nov 10, 2005)

Theres always two sides of the coin.

Ethically, drugs are bad. you learn that from a young age. Its a fair arguement to say you shouldnt take them, but another to think that its not going on.

I ave personally witnessed on few accounts, world class athletes using a banned substance at some point in time in a training phase to gain a competetive edge. Athletes who literlly go from semi finalist material, to top 3 material in a matter of months.

Ethical? not quite.

But when you have the chance to compete for your country, make a career out of it, and be financially secure if not for the rest of your life, the majority of it, it becomes quite simple.

To put things clearly, in a typical mens 100m event, you are talking about 2 tenths of a second, between a world record, and being ranked 120th in the world. Thats a huge difference, in a sport, that encourages the very ambitious, and cocky type. So in saying this, if i were, lets say, to improve by 2 tenths of a second. put it this way, i wouldnt have to keep three jobs to pay the bills. life gets easier to concentrate on the things i need to to become faster. It doesnt take away any of the effort put in by me, but if i know that the other 7 men standing next to me have a better chance of getting the most out of what they have put in then i have, it becomes apparent. Get to the top, and do what it takes; or change sport.

Ben johnson, caught for using roids. He was still a millionaire. Had a decent life, although media will have you believe otherwise. Dont be fooled. He was a very intelligent man, in terms of handling the whole issue.And the fact of the matter is he ran 100m start to finish in 9.79.

Carl lewis. Also a drug cheat. An "american inspiration". Also made stacks of money.

Fact is, they did what they had to do, to overcome whatever the obstacle was infront of them. Even if they were to get caught.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

chung said:


> Just my 2c.


Or just my 2cc


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, I think there is a good argument in both sides here, as a fellow sprinter and a semi-experienced AAS user, I can attest to the fact that it will definitly improve performance, but watch the weight man!

Especially with a test if you decide to run one, watch the water retention, and make sure you have PCT drugs on hand. You don't want to be running at 90kg or anything stupid like that. I would try to get as strong as you can without making any mass gains at all. That means watching your diet like a nazi, don't even look at food that you think you will cheat with. Cheers mate.

Rosie


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

rosie_theman said:


> Yeah, I think there is a good argument in both sides here, as a fellow sprinter and a semi-experienced AAS user, I can attest to the fact that it will definitly improve performance, but watch the weight man!


Chung, because we've talked.... I will say this: You can definitely afford to gain some weight, so don't worry about it. If you keep eating well and gain weight, you will only get faster.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

I am totally in agreement with sprintstar,aftershock and Robdog on all accounts hear!! quality spot on, on the posts dudes.

All you have to do is look at the 100m sprinters to see that they take Steriods for gods sake. Morris greene.... completly natural..... PLEASE, have you seen the muscle mass of that guy. Blaitantly takes things in the off season when no testing is taking place.

Like me and my training partner say,once you've used steriods i.e a "user" you can see other users and it all becomes clear how some of these athletes look the way they do and perform the way they do.

100% guarantee that esspecially the 100m - 200m and 400m sprinters (who win) take or have taken AAS to get into that shape, strength and conditioning. No shadow of a doubt.

It's all about timing, in combination with their trainers they get the timing right for the season and events they wish to enter and make sure all of the drugs are out of their system before these times. When they actually race nobody should have any active steriods/drugs in their system cause thats just plain stupid. The unlucky ones are the ones that get the timing wrong and get caught.

Wake up and smell the potent truth.... EXTREME performances by althetes are fueled by off season drug/steriod usage. Admitadly when they are on season and actually racing no drugs or steriods would be present in their system... Thats good training well planned.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

guy's i know a guy in my area who supplied to 19 out of 25 rugby guy's (who played top flight rugby) in one team..

Just think what the all blacks must be doing to be producing 18stone wingers?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah man, any pro athlete is on AAS of some kind, sure it's "wrong", but it's how it is, if you don't juice and everyone else does - you loose for the sake of your principals.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

> will steroids help my 100m time,


Does a bear sh1t in the woods?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Does a bear sh1t in the woods?


Does Lisa suck c0ck? 

I remember this thread 1st time round, good posting by Robdog and Timmo Smooth....


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

i think we have to look at the wider picture here and whose interests modern sports reflect. the pressures placed on athletes today have never been so great. never have the stakes been so high. athletes at the head of their field are expected to make many sacrifices-punishing training programmes, training through pain on a daily basis, putting them selves at risk of injury -all for success. the massive sums of money involved in commercial sport encourages athletes to take ever increasing risks and in many cases this involves the use of PED's.

this may be AAS, EPO, stimulants, beta blockers- whichever suits the sport. is this unnatural? in NFL athletes are rehydrated via IV drip. olympic sprinters have been rumored to take 3g of caffein before an event- 7g will kill you. should this be allowed? injuries are fixed with steel rods and synthetic materials are used to reconstruct joints. does this give an advantage?

continuous increases in performance and the breaking of records stirs up more spectatory interest which in turn creates profits for sponsors, advertisers and organisers of that sport. is it in their interests to turn a blind eye? some sociologists argue that as long as governing bodies are 'seen' to do something about drugs then this will make the sports appear clean and ethical and therefore remain appealing to the masses. the cases you read in the press some argue are 'name and shame' cases so it looks as if something is being done to combat the problem.

the blame shoudnt rest solely with the athlete, its the commercialisation of sport that has corrupted the sporting ethic of fair play and determination.


----------



## Return2Glory (May 12, 2007)

interesting thread

what particular steroids would ppl recommend for sprinting then?

deca used to be one of the favorites didnt it?

Anyone know what THG was derived from or what current steroid its most like?


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Many athletes are at the mercy of those supplying them, on occasion paying scant regard to detection times.

Test in all it's various forms is a very popular choice among athletes, deca use is rife in other sports(think odd shaped balls).

THG long story short it's closely related to 19-nortestosterone derivate, being a combination of gestrinone (brand names Tridamose, Dimetriose and Nemistran) and good old tren.

By removing a methyl or hydroxyl group from gestrinone or trenbolone and the adding of extra hydrogen molecules, THG can be created in a laboratory

Were i a sprinter and looking to improve i would faster acting meds such as t.prop in short cycles perhaps 2 or 3 times a year, trying to avoid obvious and massive improvements. More so chipping away at times


----------



## Return2Glory (May 12, 2007)

cheers for the response leanman


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I was a sprinter before I took up powerlifting, I can honestly say in my opinion they would make you a lot faster. Some squatinq will also help, Im sure I read somwhere Ben Johnson could squat 600 pound. The guy was a monster


----------



## Jayjay1023 (May 3, 2014)

Hey, I'm also a sprinter. I run about 11.5 in the 100 23.5 in the 200 an 20 in long I did my research and all that on steroids I know a lot about it ....just wondering will taking them get my times down a lot ? Like under 11? 23?


----------

